
Show HN: Side.to – Sell your side project and unused domains - sakofchit
https://side.to
======
sakofchit
Hi everyone!

I’ve been working on [https://side.to](https://side.to) which is a marketplace
for selling side projects and unused/inactive domains for the past few months
now. This started off as an alternative to Flippa but for smaller projects.
It’s currently in public beta (so it’s not 100% perfect just yet). I did a
full writeup of it on Medium if you’d like to give it a read:
[https://link.medium.com/2nNiagScL4](https://link.medium.com/2nNiagScL4)

\- 100% free to list \- No success fees for projects that sell for under $50
and for domains that sell for under $10
([http://side.to/fees](http://side.to/fees)) \- We handle payments onsite and
use Stripe! \- Instant payouts to sellers \- Synced with
[http://sideprojects.net](http://sideprojects.net) (our parent site)

There’s no BS: no listing fees, no fees to unlock access to important
features, etc.

Listings are manually reviewed for quality assurance.

I’m also aware that there are other platforms out there that do what we’re
trying to do but I’ve disagreed with how they execute it. I don’t believe in
having an upfront cost to list a project in addition to high success fees and
I also don’t agree with requiring users to pay to unlock certain features
before they can actually make a sale. It just poses a high risk of losing
money in the case that the project doesn’t sell. With our platform, there’s no
upfront costs posing no risks to sellers.

Keep in mind that what is being sold on our site are side projects and
unused/inactive domains, so we currently have a price cap at $2000 and $100
respectively.

Let me know what you think and if you have any questions!

Also feel free to follow me on twitter!
[https://twitter.com/sakofchit](https://twitter.com/sakofchit) :)

